# Storrs, Connecticut show - October 18, 2009



## BlueGiants (Oct 9, 2009)

Is anyone planning on going to the Storrs, Ct show next weekend? (The "ICE CREAM SHOW"???) Entries are due in to the Show Secretary, postmarked by tomorrow (10-10-09) I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 9, 2009)

ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!!!!! I love the Ice Cream!!! Thanks for the reminder...although, I won't get into too trouble if it is late  The secretary LOVES me!!!

Sharon


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck gals!!! I wish I could, but I'm a bit farther south now and it would be a LONG haul to get up there now. 
Let us know how it goes!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2009)

EEK! I want to! Need to see if I do and if I can find a ride!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 9, 2009)

Oh good! There will be at least two of us there Sharon! LOL! It really is a nice show(with the added bonus of fresh hand-made ice cream, made from cream from their own cows....right next door to the show hall! Of course I don't know ANYONE that likes fresh ice cream....:whistling)

Alicia, it would be really great if you can make it!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 9, 2009)

Alicia, 

If you wanted to go, I could pick you up but it would be early and I stay all day 

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2009)

Starlight Rabbitry wrote:


> Alicia,
> 
> If you wanted to go, I could pick you up but it would be early and I stay all day
> 
> Sharon



Eek! Will check tomorrow!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 10, 2009)

I am off!!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 10, 2009)

My offer still stands...just let me know. I would probably pick you up around 6:30am  

Sharon


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 12, 2009)

You don't know how tempting this is to me...I'm trying to get down to Ali's by this weekend...BUT...I don't know there would be room for me to get a ride and I'm not sure I could go and leave the show without stealing (borrowing?)a flemish giant from Cathy!

(I actually wanted to go and SURPRISE Cathy).

Good luck to all those who can attend...


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 12, 2009)

inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:Surprise ME! surprise ME! PLEASE? :shhhhI promise I won't tell anyone!) :wave:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 12, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:Surprise ME! surprise ME! PLEASE? :shhhh: (I promise I won't tell anyone!) :wave:



It is looking like I probably can't get there in time...but I'll know more by Thursday or so.



I had plans to go up and start looking at flemish and talking to you and not giving away my identity for a bit and just see if you recognized me at all....

I will be going back to Ali's in a couple of months (or sooner?) when I actually close out mom's apartment and we're trying to figure out a way that we can maybe get together with you and some other folks - like if we could pick a spot and meet up that would be in the middle...even if it was just for coffee and donuts!

By the way - the ice cream place you go - is it Kathy John's? They used to have a sundae and if you could eat it all - you got an "I can't believe I ate the whole thing" button or something...but that was over 30 years ago!

(I grew up in Coventry, CT- not far from Storrs).


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 12, 2009)

The show is held on the campus of the University of Connecticut -Agricultural College in Storrs, CT. They have their own herd of cows... and lots of milk... and cream... The students make and sell their own Ice Cream (with fresh milk!). They have the most incredible flavors! Last year I had a Coffee Ice Cream with chocolate covered coffee bean chips. TO DIE FOR! And a chocolate and carmel swirl that was MOST excellent. And my daughter had a Peach Ice Cream that was wonderful... and a fresh strawberry that was mouth watering... 

And the Show Hall is right NEXT DOOR to the Ice Cream shop (how wonderfully convenient!) So we just walk across the driveway and up a little hill... :highfive:



And just let us know when you'll be back this way! Would LOVE to get together!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 12, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> You don't know how tempting this is to me...I'm trying to get down to Ali's by this weekend...BUT...I don't know there would be room for me to get a ride and I'm not sure I could go and leave the show without stealing (borrowing?)a flemish giant from Cathy!
> 
> (I actually wanted to go and SURPRISE Cathy).
> 
> Good luck to all those who can attend...



Peg, 

If you do make it to Alicia's house, I could take you to the show also. I drive a little Camry so with the buns and all, it will be a tight fit for whomever sits in back but it is very do-able. 

Let me know 

However, like I told Alicia, I will be going early and I usually stay till the end.

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 13, 2009)

Eeeek! I'm going!!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 13, 2009)

:great: YIPEE!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so glad you're getting to go Ali...I bet you'll enjoy it a lot.

I am dying to hear more about the ice cream...


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 14, 2009)

Alicia,

If you are planning on coming with me...send me a PM with your address...I can pick you up early...how far away are you from the Walmart?

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2009)

Not far. PM on its way. 

ETA: Chubbs going??


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 14, 2009)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Not far. PM on its way.
> 
> ETA: Chubbs going??



Chubbs is probably not going to be shown but I can bring him for you to play with 

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 14, 2009)

Only if you have room.


----------



## FrecklesMomma (Oct 15, 2009)

where do we get the info for this show?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 15, 2009)

Entries had to be in last Saturday (if you wanted to enter any rabbits). But if you want to come, it's in Storrs, CT., on Route 195, on the UCONN Campus, at the Horse arena, next to the Dairy Bar. There are usually "Rabbit Show" signs out along the road.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 16, 2009)

I just want to wish everyone showing there "good luck".

Cathy - I'm sure that someday we'll get to meet...


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 17, 2009)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I just want to wish everyone showing there "good luck".
> 
> Cathy - I'm sure that someday we'll get to meet...



Thanks....gonna need it! 

They are talking about snow here in CT on Sunday. Cathy dress warm! I wonder how many people are still going to go get ice cream..LOL!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 17, 2009)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I just want to wish everyone showing there "good luck".
> ...



Thanks Peg! "Someday..."!

Yeah Sharon, I heard it wasn't going to be nice outside.  And the show hall can get cold... but the rabbits don't seem to mind! Wear layers and gloves!

I'll try to take pictures...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 17, 2009)

BlueGiants wrote:


> *Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *TinysMom wrote: *
> ...



Ok dress warm and eat ice cream! Check!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2009)

At the show with Peg and Sharon!! Met Cathy and Roger! So many bunnies!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 18, 2009)

Roger Cathy Peg Me Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 18, 2009)

What a truely wonderful day I had today! Met Peg!(Surprise!!!!! inkbouce Met Alicia! inkbouce:... saw my friends Roger and Sharon (and a whole bunch others!!!!). In spite of the drenching Rain and freezing Snow... it was a really great day! :hug: Rabbit friends are really the best!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 18, 2009)

TOOOO AWESOME!!!! Where's the ice cream???


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2009)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> TOOOO AWESOME!!!! Where's the ice cream???



WE ATE IT ALL!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

It was a great day seeing friends and meeting new ones in spite of the freezing weather.

Roger


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

OH and I think my mini-rex changed Peg's opinion of mini-rex.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

Roger, 

Who won Best In Show?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm not sure. I didn't stay until the very end.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2009)

Yeah, with that weather, I didn't want to wait around either... But would love to know who took BIS!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

Donna Bowker run with a broken castor standard rex junior doe.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW! A REX? How unusual! Good for her!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

AWESOME!!!! She has got to be on cloud 9!!!!! I will have to call her later and congradulate her.

Sharon


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2009)

RAL Rabbitry wrote:


> Donna Bowker run with a broken castor standard rex junior doe.



Woohoo! I fell in love with a standard castor Rex not that the brokens aren't cute. If I do get a bun to show I think that will be what I get.


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 19, 2009)

Aw YAY Rabbit friends!!! LOVE IT!!!:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2009)

BlueGiants wrote:


> *Elf Mommy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > TOOOO AWESOME!!!! Where's the ice cream???
> ...



Lol I could not choose! So I had three kinds!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Oct 19, 2009)

I have no words for how jealous I am right now...!

That is so wonderful that you all got to meet up!!!!
WOW!
I love the picture  You all look so happy and full of ice cream!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2009)

*NorthernAutumn wrote: *


> I love the picture  You all look so happy and full of ice cream!


We all look deliriously tired! LOL! (Well fed and tired! That was the most incredible Ice Cream!)


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

Rabbit people are crazy! We get up at 3 AM drive hours to a show to show our rabbits and see our friends and meet new friends in rain, snow and temps hovering around the freezing mark. Eat ice cream when we are already cold and tired, load up and drive hours to get home and make sure the rabbits are all fed, watered and comfortable before we will even consider going taking care of ourselves and can't wait to do it all over again.

Roger


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Oct 19, 2009)

woo hoo that is great that you guys all got to meet!!!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 19, 2009)

*FRIENDS!!!! :hugsquish:RABBITS!!!!! :happyrabbit:ICE CREAM!!!! What's not to like????*

Ummm... Yeah, 3 AM.... (that's rough...) Loading over 140 lbs of rabbits intothetruck (UGH!...) 4 hour drive... (Not real fun...) Unloading over 140 lbs of rabbits intothehall...Rain, snow, freezing Temps... (shiver-shiver) Loading over 140 lbs of rabbits back intothetruck (tired!)... 4 hour drive home... (trying to keep my eyes open!)... Unloading over 140 lbs of rabbits into the barn, Feed, Water, tend all the rabbits.... 

But I promise you, it'sTHEBEST DAYI've had in a long time!!!!!! :biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *FRIENDS!!!! :hugsquish:RABBITS!!!!! :happyrabbit:ICE CREAM!!!! What's not to like????*




:bunnydance:Me wants standard Rex.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 19, 2009)

Best Day I've had in a long time too!

I can fix you up with mini-rex but rex would be a little harder!


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 19, 2009)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Best Day I've had in a long time too!
> 
> I can fix you up with mini-rex but rex would be a little harder!


Sharon can hook me up with standard rex. I am loving on my mini-rex foster. :inlove:


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 20, 2009)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Rabbit people are crazy! We get up at 3 AM drive hours to a show to show our rabbits and see our friends and meet new friends in rain, snow and temps hovering around the freezing mark. Eat ice cream when we are already cold and tired, load up and drive hours to get home and make sure the rabbits are all fed, watered and comfortable before we will even consider going taking care of ourselves and can't wait to do it all over again.
> 
> Roger



*Roger... are you implying thatRabbit Peopleare not normal?anic: That something is wrong with us... mentally?:brat: Hmmmmmmmm..........onder: *

*NAHhhhhhhh! I don't think so! :disgust: *

*I'm perfectly normal!!!!! inkbouce: *



:roflmao:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *RAL Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Rabbit people are crazy! We get up at 3 AM drive hours to a show to show our rabbits and see our friends and meet new friends in rain, snow and temps hovering around the freezing mark. Eat ice cream when we are already cold and tired, load up and drive hours to get home and make sure the rabbits are all fed, watered and comfortable before we will even consider going taking care of ourselves and can't wait to do it all over again.
> ...


Speak for yourself. :spintongue:tonguewiggleurpletongue


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't have to imply the truth!!!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 21, 2009)

:roflmao:*......well, I THOUGHT I was normal... SIGH! ...but I'm afraid my husband agrees with you... :craziness*

*But that doesn't mean I'm going to give up my rabbits... or the shows... or my friends! :bunnydance: *


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 21, 2009)

Who wants to be normal? That would be boring!

My wife has never said it's me or the bunnies. I think she is afraid of what the answer would be LOL.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 21, 2009)

Roger, are you going to the Tauton, Mass showin November????? (Bet it'll be cold up there!!!!)


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 21, 2009)

Yes I am going to Taunton and yes it will be cold LOL. I went to the Bridgton Me show lastJanuary and drove home in a blizzrd. We got 18" of snow but I couldn't miss that show. 

What about all us crazy people that go to the PA convention in February. We drive 7 hours to get there and last year was the first year that we didn't have an ice storm driving there in a while. Can't miss that show either. I already have my hotel reservation.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 21, 2009)

BlueGiants wrote:


> Roger, are you going to the Tauton, Mass showÂ in November?????Â Â  (Bet it'll be cold up there!!!!)



When is it?


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 21, 2009)

November 15th at Gray's auction barn.


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going to Lebanon, PA. Yeah, and I have my room reservations already too! LOL! But it's only a 5 hour drive for me! (But we've hit some really nasty weather going in both directions! Remember the year it was below -10 every day... and on Sunday it went above "0" and everyone started to cheer!!!?)


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Now that I'm home and not on Ali's laptop where I keep deleting my LONG posts two sentences before I'm done....I'll share.

I LOVED the show. It was flemmie heaven for me - being around 130 plus flemmies...I loved it.

I loved the ice cream....chocolate fudge crunch...yum.

But the very very best part - was seeing Cathy (and getting a big hug) and seeing Roger - and Sharon - and of course - Ali. That really made the day for me.

I left the show with the following thoughts in mind...

1. Someday I'd like to get a Netherland Dwarf that is show quality - not so much to show - but because they are cute. I will be looking for personality first though.

2. I may get a polish at some time too - once again - for personality.

3. Mini rex (at least Roger's) aren't what I thought they were like - and next time I go to a show Roger is at - I'm taking a large purse and leaving early (with a plane reservation that includes bringing a pet along). His mini rex were awesome (I didn't spend time with Cathy's as I was too focused on the flemmies).

I also found the breeder I want to get more flemmies from - and Art is even in favor of the idea. Boy - am I shocked.

All in all - the day was one I'll always cherish and hold close to my heart. It was the perfect near-ending to my vacation...


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 22, 2009)

:hugsquish: You TOTALLY made my day Peg!!!!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2009)

Peg,

So your saying that if we go to the same show again I have to count my bunnies and check your purse before you leave??

It was nice meeting you in person Peg and I am glad that my MR changed your mind about the breed.

Roger


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Peg,
> 
> So your saying that if we go to the same show again I have to count my bunnies and check your purse before you leave??
> 
> ...



Um......Um.....



Yeah...sorta.



I may PM you about if you ever ship - I was telling Art about your rabbits and he was even going, "Wow...I can see why you'd want one."

I think absence makes him more agreeable to my bunny wants - he even agreed to me bringing in more flemmies from the East Coast next year (but I'm limited to 3 at most - 2 light greys and 1 white). 

Your mini rex were awesome - they really were. I think I could've held them for hours.

The most interesting part was that I'd just talked to Art and found out that two more rabbits had died from a virus and it was all I could do to keep from crying - and petting your mini rex was so therapeutic and it just helped me to keep from becoming hysterical or something since I was so tired.

Yeah - I can definitely see a mini-rex in my future - if it comes from your rabbitry!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry you lost some rabbits. It's always hard.

Whenever you decide to ship let me know. We'll slip one in to the carrier LOL. The flemish would never even notice!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Sorry you lost some rabbits. It's always hard.
> 
> Whenever you decide to ship let me know. We'll slip one in to the carrier LOL. The flemish would never even notice!



I'll probably hold you to that....your mini rex are just so awesome.



Honestly - I've never ever cared for minirex before and couldn't see why people loved them so much other than the fur. The personality of the mixes I'd had were super hyper and demanding and I just felt like they weren't for me.

But holding yours and petting yours really was therapeutic and they were so good natured and calm. It shows that you breed for personality...


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

I have to add here (partly for Ali who loved his rabbits too) - here is the breeder I met at the show that I'm adding rabbits from. 

I was not only impressed by his rabbits - but by the breeder himself. I watched him with his son - I watched him with other people - and I watched him with his rabbits and how he handled them.

http://iberiaflemishgiants.tripod.com/id12.html

I can hardly wait to get light greys from him next spring/summer to add to our breeding program. 

(Of course I'm hoping to beg, buy or steal (but not borrow) a white from Cathy at some point in time too).


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2009)

Juan is one of the nicest people that I have met in the rabbit world.A true gentleman!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Juan is one of the nicest people that I have met in the rabbit world.A true gentleman!



So you'll put in a good word for me too - right?

Seriously - when I started thinking about breeding flemmies - the two people Cathy told me about were Juan and Jack Langley...Jack lives in Texas...so I went with him.

Now that I've seen Juan's rabbits - WOW. 

We talked about bringing some down here this spring and he said that if his rabbits start breeding Jack's rabbits - or if the offspring of my pairings beat Jack's rabbits...he wants to know immediately.

"True gentleman" - that's exactly how I described him to Art last night...


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure I'll put in a good word for you.

I would ship as early in the spring as possible, flemish don't do well with the heat. I would also use Continental Quickpak. They guarantee that the animals they ship are always kept in climate controlled conditions on the ground and in the air.

I do take into account personality when I breed my rabbits. I won't breed a rabbit with temperament issues. I handle my babies from day one and feel that's why they are friendly. I am looking into the possibilities of using some of my retired breeding rabbits for therapy work.

Let me know when you are ready and I will pick out a good one for you. Maybe a doe with a surprise inside. There are lots of people that show MR in Texas.

Roger


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Oooh...a doe with a surprise inside...awesome!

I just got an email back from Juan (he mentioned me to his breeder's club too - I am dying to find out what he said..). 

He gave me his list of current litters and upcoming litters and after looking at his website - I feel like a little kid giddy about Christmas because the Christmas wish book catalog has come in the mail.

He has a doe that is due around November 5th - and I'm seriously considering seeing about getting something out of her (depending upon what she has). I figure that way we're probably looking at shipping in February/March (I don't know if he'd be comfortable shipping them at 8 weeks - nor would I...perhaps a couple of weeks later?).

So much to consider. 

The one positive thing about the virus that went through my rabbitry is that it cut my numbers down. I was limiting myself to my five flemish until I rehomed or lost at least 20-30 rabbits. Now I can seriously consider adding another 3-5 by springtime and being comfortable with that number.

But a MR doe with a surprise inside...oh wow...that would be fun. I've got to say that based on what I've seen of MR on the show tables down here - I'd probably be winning on the tables as they are no where near as nice as your MR. 

And that was even when I wasn't considering getting a MR!


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 22, 2009)

Roger has THE best Mini Rex... hands down! Definitely get MR from him!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh Cathy....be expecting a pm from me.

Know that breeding that was done after the show? The one with the buck I LOVED? 

Well - I may be getting something from one of Juan's litters due in November (meaning - I won't be getting it for a while)....and I may try to steal a rabbit from you in that shipment.

Um...borrow?

Beg?


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 22, 2009)

Already looking for you dear!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks Cathy but there are alot of very nice mini-rex out there.



Peg, now for the hard part!! Picking a variety of MR


----------



## BlueGiants (Oct 22, 2009)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> Thanks Cathy but there are alot of very nice mini-rex out there.
> 
> 
> 
> Peg, now for the hard part!! Picking a variety of MR



Yup! Lots of very nice ones out there... and yours are tops!

Ohhh! CASTOR Peg!!! Get a Castor!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

I want whatever one Roger had me hold (that color) - I think it is castor?

GORGEOUS color....but even more awesome personality.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 22, 2009)

Peg, 

You held Tigger one of my herd bucks. He was BOB that day in the in the Specialty. He wasn't entered in the show. The senior buck that was entered decided to have a bad hair day and start his molt so I substituted Tigger and he came through with flying colors. Castor is one of my favorites as well as black otters. 

So a castor doe it is!


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh man...I forgot they came in black otters - that is one of my favorite colors too.

I'll just have you surprise me - I love both colors. 

I was telling Art about getting a MR doe with a "surprise inside" and he rolled his eyes at me. 

BUT...he didn't say "no".


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh wow - I have got to share with y'all about some things.

First of all - Art is agreeable to me getting a mini-rex (even if it has a surprise inside as long as I promise to not get overwhelmed with mini-rex like I did with lionheads - I agreed). For instance - no breeding extra litters to go to mini-rex nationals (stuff like that) - and then have the car break down.

Secondly - I'm already working on the rabbitry (in my mind right now) - designing where the cages are going to go for the flemish giants and how I want to do things. Right now I have 5 flemish giants and I'm looking at adding probably 3-5 more in about 4-6 months. I have a lot of planning to do - and making sure that I will have enough time for the flemish and all that.

But it is neat that Art is ok with what I want - that he is seeing me take time to think this through and figure out my expenses for the larger cages, etc. I'm trying to figure the extra food costs, etc. so I can make sure this is the right choice for me.

I can so hardly wait for springtime when I can get some rabbits from up there (or late winter?). Art even seems like he would like to see/have the mini rex....

Now to bug Cathy with questions about cage space for my girls when they're bred....and have a litter!

:wave:


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2009)

That's great that Art is supporting you. My wife would love nothing more than to see me sell all of my rabbits.

I will have to figure out if any of my castor does carry self. I usually only breed castor to castor but I could breed one of them to my black otter buck Angus. He has a strong castor background and throws nicely colored castors.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 23, 2009)

:highfive:

Cathy was awesome, Roger was awesome, Sharon is always awesome and Juan was awesome. Cathy's daughter was awesome. Fell in love with her. Also fell in love with Juan's son. 

I want a standard castor rex! :tears2:


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 23, 2009)

*RAL Rabbitry wrote: *


> That's great that Art is supporting you. My wife would love nothing more than to see me sell all of my rabbits.
> 
> I will have to figure out if any of my castor does carry self. I usually only breed castor to castor but I could breed one of them to my black otter buck Angus. He has a strong castor background and throws nicely colored castors.


I think Ali is trying to convince me to ask you for a doe with a surprise inside - and a buck too - that isn't the daddy - so that I can start my own breeding program.

It was her idea - but it is sounding better and better...

I may contact you to see how much your bunnies run and if that would be doable.

All I know is I've been thinking a LOT about how good it felt to hold your rabbit - honestly - I was afraid if I held him longer - I'd break down and cry into his fur and run away with him in my purse - that was why I gave him back as soon as I did. 

But I still remember (and even dreamed last night) about how soft he was to hold.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 23, 2009)

You would have never made it to the door LOL.

A pair can be arranged. I have several litters of castors right now some of them sired by Tigger(the buck you were holding) and the rest sired by Binks. Binks sired the BOV youth castor at MR '08 MR nationals and has a bunch of GC kids all over the U.S. You will probably get a GC doe because almost all of my castor brood does are grand champions. 

Your other avenue is to take a castor doe bred to an otter and an otter buck if you want to do otters. You will get both castors and otters. I can't guarantee how good the castor color would be although my otters came down mostly from castors.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Roger - I feel like a little kid in a candy store - drooling over all the choices.

Black otter is one of my favorite colors - BUT - your castors are so gorgeous.

I may just have to set aside some $$ and BUY a trio off you and trust you to put together something that would do well in Texas. Does anyone in this state have your rabbits?

BUT - I will say this - if I were to work with mini rex - it would be very limited and I'd only have TWO breeds...the mini rex and flemish. I'm out of lionheads largely due to the politics of the breed right now....although I love that breed.

I'm sure glad I have LOTS of time before I get anything from New England...time to think things through and study up on the standards, etc.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 24, 2009)

Wait a minute - I think that just hit me...

Almost all of your BROOD does are grand champions?

BROOD does?

Oh my....no wonder everyone at the show was saying, "You need to see Roger if you want a mini rex.." (that's what Ali was telling me...I was too busy drooling over the flemmies).


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 24, 2009)

I want one too!!! MR i mean. i like the black otters(love and adore blue otters) and i've never seen his rabbits, but then again there aren't alot of rabbit breeders in KY that I've found. but then again i don't think the otter would work with either of my girls. Poppy's a tri and the baby is poppy and Eddy's kid(Eddy's a blue with blue and himi black/blue behind him)and she's a brk chin. *sigh* I want one! I had the option to buy a black otter buck once but i turned it down- how stupid of me. He was a Sam's Choice rabbit and I wasn't keen on their stock


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 24, 2009)

Whatever you decide Peg. The castors I have are competetive and should do well in Texas. I don't think I have sold anything to anyone there.

Yes pretty much all of my castor brood does are Grand Champions and 3 of them are BIS winners. My show does from the spring and summer are now brood does. There is not many people showing castors up here so they in order to grand they have to take BOB, BOS or BIS.

I would buy stock from Carlos and Soren of Sam's Choice. They have some very nice rabbits and are very competetive. They got their starter stock from top names in the MR world.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 24, 2009)

The one buck of theirs that I had option to buy was a bit longer in body and a bit larger than i liked. he was on the larger side and my doe is already on the larger side. They didn't have any black otters for sale when I was looking and ended up with Eddy instead.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Oct 24, 2009)

I love the black otters. I am breeding now for Mini Rex nationals next spring and have some promising ones coming out of the the nest box. I have a repeat litter now that is the same as my BOV otter doe from convention last year and ther older sisters. I had a little blue otter doe pop up in a litter a few weeks ago. Too bad I don't care for blue otters. 

All I know is that Carlos and Soren have kicked my butt plenty of times when we showed at the same shows. I don't see them as much in New England since they moved.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 25, 2009)

As much as I love black otters - I think I'm leaning more and more towards the castors....yours were just so awesome....


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so jealous of you all getting to go to rabbit shows and stuff  I wish it were like that here! Before college or after college I'm really considering visiting the US just for a rabbit show or two and maybe see some rabbitrys, it would be so much fun and a great experience.


----------

